# Microfibre Cloth @ Aldi



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

As the title suggests, from Thursday 15th Jan you can pick up a microfibre cleaning cloth for £2.23 from your nearest Aldi store 

Might be useful if people have an oldish cloth ready to be replaced.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Costco also do microfibres. 36 cloths for £12 ish.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Costco cloths are awesome!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

All my costco ones have migrated to the house, none left in the garage.


----------



## skusenick (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi, I just bought some micro fib cloths from E bay, I got 10 16" cloths for £7.00. they work great, I use them with 'Lucas oil slick mist'. it's easy to use and gives a great shine, also on E bay about £7.00 ltr.


----------



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

Wilkinsons (hardware store) also sell microfibre cloths, 99p each!!! Bargain guys!!!!


----------

